# cats urinating on throw rugs



## bushygoose (Jan 24, 2006)

I have tried everything and am out of options and ideas. I have 4 cats and am not sure which one it is, but we are having a cat pee on every throw rug we have. I have washed the rugs, sprayed them stop urinating spray, lemon scented spray. I don't know what else to try. I have resorted to throwing out the rugs but even if I replace them, I am afraid they will keep on urinating on the new ones. I have also sprayed the stop urinating spray on the floor itself. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First...peeing inappropriately is a cats ONLY WAY OF TELLING US THEY HAVE A PROBLEM. If the pee-ing cat has a UTI (Urinary Tract Inflamation) it is *very* painful and they will avoid the litterbox because it hurts to pee there. So, they try to pee in *other* areas hoping that it won't hurt to pee ....on soft laundry? ...on soft furniture? ...on soft bedding? ...on soft area rugs? ...on smooth surfaces like tile, sinks and tubs? If a cat pees inappropriately IN FRONT OF you, that is a huge sign the cat is trying to show you something is wrong.

So. First step, is going to be eliminating a UTI. This means a vet visit with a urinalysis and/or blood test. If you can identify the pee-cat, you should only have to do that once. If not, you may have to guess and work your way through the housecats until you get the right one at the vet. The kitty cannot help how it feels and it won't feel better unless it is treated by the vet and the medical problem is resolved. 
Like I said, UTIs are painful but they can be treated with antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and some pain meds. Also, sometimes a diet change is all that is needed to prevent this happening again.


On another note...we have a cat who will pee on any rug that has a rubber backing. This means I can have NO bathmats unless the bathroom doors are CLOSED all of the time. This also means I can have NO kitchen rugs or doorway rugs. It is just a quirk of his...and I don't need those rugs.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------

